# Acrylic paint + lacquer or shellac??



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Can I put a clear top coat of lacquer or shellac over acrylic paint. This is the acrylic craft paint like you can buy at Wally World. I would be sure and let it cure.

Thanks Don


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The shellac will probably be okay, not sure and somewhat doubtful about lacquer. If you try it try on some scrap first.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Don; is it for interior or exterior use? Big or small objects? Will they be subject to wear such as being handled?
Have you considered the KRYLON type protective coating(s)?

https://store.opusartsupplies.com/sagro/storefront/store.php?mode=browsecategory&category=1210


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Don; is it for interior or exterior use? Big or small objects? Will they be subject to wear such as being handled?
> Have you considered the KRYLON type protective coating(s)?
> 
> https://store.opusartsupplies.com/sagro/storefront/store.php?mode=browsecategory&category=1210


Dan they are band saw boxes that I have made for Christmas presents . They are going to my nieces little grils. I have painted them yellow and will put some decals on them. After this I am going to quit using acrylic paint and go to other paints. I have been brushing this paint and I am not getting a smooth finish like I want. I was wanting to spray a clear coat on and maybe improve the looks. The only spraying I do is with a rattle can.

Thanks Don


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Krylon _is_ a rattle can! 
How about stain?
Designer Stains Radiant Series - Mohawk Finishing
Their Radiant series are intense.

Or from Lee Valley...
Intense Aniline Mixing Colors - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

These are some of my favorite stains. SamaN wood stain & AquaShine maintenance products [ Furniture stain and varnish | Wood floor cleaner, laminate floor cleaner ]
Lots of colors available plus regular colors. https://www.google.ca/search?q=sama...cAEDYQ&biw=1920&bih=943#imgrc=e5l8Hzc7aelYVM:

A little bit pricey compared to most other stains but I feel they are worth it.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

In most cases you're ok putting Nitrocellulose over Acrylic but not the other way around. Not sure about the Shellac...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

That water based acrylic paint is intended for art projects - it will never be very smooth and certainly isn't very durable. I'd use some sort of poly clear coat to protect it. Krylon is fine for that. If using water based stuff in the future, you might want to wet the wood with water, let it dry and then sand it smooth before painting or finishing. You'll get much smoother results. 

For smooth paint jobs, I'd use something that has the word enamel in it's description. Lots of rattle can options for that. You'd need to prime and sand between coats. I've gotten some pretty good results with a sanding sealer and 3 coats from a rattle can. Sanded progressively down to 1000 grit. For small jobs, it's not too bad but gets expensive when you do bigger projects.

There's huge number of options when you look at dyes and stains. I've stayed away from them simply because of the complexity (plus, I like to let the wood speak for itself). Though, if you get skilled in their use you can produce some pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

I use a lot of the hobby acrylic paints and clear coat it with rattle can lacquer. The quality of the paint job depends on the quality of the acrylic paint. Some of the less expensive paints are diluted a lot and good coverage is hard to get.


----------



## jadewilson (Nov 21, 2015)

I also have a good wooden portrait collection at home and use acrylic paints for good finishing touch. Love to see that fishing wall hanging portrait both looks shiny after coating. Shining of any wooden item only depends on the quality of paint or acrylic you use for coating. And these pictures speak itself about the fine quality of acrylic paint. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jade. Why don't you post an introduction and introduce yourself to the members?


----------

